# Qui connait le HP JetDirect 200M ?



## ChrisErnst (16 Septembre 2007)

Qui connaît le HP JetDirect 200M - Serveur d'impression ?  
Voyant l'un d'eux à vendre d'occase, j'essaie de savoir comment il se branche ? Côté réseau : ethernet ?  et côté imprimante : USB ? ou quoi d'autre ?  
Si qqn connaît, merci de me donner qques détails sur la connectique  voire sur l'installation et le fonctionnement (y-a-t-il à configurer notamment ?)

Merci  

C.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;e, aucune id&#233;e... :rateau:



Pas de probl&#232;me pour faire de l'humour sur les forums techniques, mais cela implique de donner une r&#233;ponse pertinente avec... ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas ici...


----------



## Zyrol (17 Septembre 2007)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> Qui conna&#238;t le HP JetDirect 200M - Serveur d'impression ?
> Voyant l'un d'eux &#224; vendre d'occase, j'essaie de savoir comment il se branche ? C&#244;t&#233; r&#233;seau : ethernet ? &#8230; et c&#244;t&#233; imprimante : USB ? ou quoi d'autre ?
> Si qqn conna&#238;t, merci de me donner qques d&#233;tails sur la connectique &#8230; voire sur l'installation et le fonctionnement (y-a-t-il &#224; configurer notamment ?)
> 
> ...



Selon les infos trouv&#233;s sur le net, pour la conectique c'est du parallele, donc pas d'USB.

Sinon &#231;a fonctionne comme tous les serveurs d'impression, &#231;a se configure avec une adresse r&#233;seau, et &#231;a ne dispense pas d'avoir les pilotes de l'imprimante.

Vu que c'est mat&#233;riel concernant le reseau, je transf&#232;re ce post dans la partie r&#233;seau du forum.


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Septembre 2007)

Merci Zyrol pour ta réponse. 

Effectivement je me demandais si c'était en USB ?
Pour ce qui est du pilote etc. je me doutais bien.
Merci    
C.


----------



## litle_big_one (23 Septembre 2007)

Va voir chez HP.

j'y ai trouvé toutes les réponses pour un HP JetDirect 300  


bob


----------



## NewtonMessagePad (18 Mars 2008)

Hello,

J'avais hérité d'un HP LaserJet 1100 (fabriqué en France, de surcroît), dont les pilotes natifs ne sont disponibles que pour Windows.

Grâce à Gutenprint, on peut imprimer sur cette imprimante, en utilisant un adaptateur USB vers parallèle. Mais comme il s'agit d'un connecteur mini, l'adaptateur est archi-dur à trouver.

J'ai donc acheté un HP JetDirect 300X, qui fait le pont entre le réseau ethernet, et le port parallèle de l'imprimante (avec le câble d'origine, pour PC).

Maintenant, bien sûr, il reste à faire communiquer le tout avec MacOS X (10.4 chez moi).

Eh bien, cela fonctionne.

En imprimant une page de test (bouton du milieu sur le boîtier), on peut connaître l'adresse IP du serveur d'impression JetDirect.

On rentre l'adresse dans Safari, et on obtient le message décourageant "Macintosh OS is not supported to run this application." Mais, en passant par le menu debug, on peut maquiller Safari en MSWIE 6, et là ça marche pour la configuration.

Il s'agit notamment de donner une adresse IP fixe au serveur d'impression (car si l'adresse change, par exemple parce que le serveur DHCP affecte l'adresse précédemment utilisée par le JetDirect à votre portable, MacOS ne trouvera plus l'imprimante IP à cette adresse...)

Côté Mac, pour ajouter une imprimante, il faut dans Configuration d'Imprimante, choisir Ajouter Imprimante, puis Imprimante IP (bien que HP Peripheral apparaisse dans le Navigateur per défaut, ce qui risque d'enduire en erreur, car le Mac enverra des données et l'imprimante sortira des signes cabalistiques à la pelle).

Dans la fenêtre Imprimante IP, on choisit pour Protocole : HP JetDirect - Socket

On saisit l'adresse fixe assignée ci-devant, l'adresse est validée

Là, on choisit (je pré-suppose Gutenprint installé) Imprimer via (tout en bas), en on choisit HP, puis en l'occurrence HP LaserJet 1100 Cups+Gutenprint.

On ferme (après avoir donné un nom plus parlant que l'adresse IP qui fait office de nom par défaut), et on fait un test : pardi ça marche.

Cela évite de balancer à la déchetterie des imprimantes qui fonctionnent et qui ne coûtent rien en occasion. Mon coût : 0 pour l'imprimante et une cartouche d'avance, 18 pour le serveur d'impression (neuf : 300).

Voilà, j'espère que ça servira (c'est le cas de le dire).

A+

P.S. Le guide d'utilisation fait référence indistinctement aux HP JetDirect PrintServers 600N/400N/500X/300X, donc cet exemple devrait s'appliquer à d'autres modèles.


----------

